
Fertility rates in Flint, MI before and after switch to lead-poisoned water - pulisse
https://twitter.com/_cingraham/status/910874785038471168
======
kevin_b_er
What's interesting is a reply challenging the assertion on the basis that
families or potential-families left town:
[https://twitter.com/MetroGram/status/910880679470215168](https://twitter.com/MetroGram/status/910880679470215168)

Quoting the paper: "Because the higher lead content of the new water supply
was unknown at the time, this decrease in GFR is likely a reflection of an
increase in fetal death and miscarriages and not a behavior change in sexual
behavior related to conception..."

What's pleasant is that there wasn't a flamewar over it.

------
mrguyorama
I'm being a bit hyperbolic here, but doesn't this point towards Flint
administration being directly responsible for the deaths of newborns ? All in
order to save a few dollars. I would say this is horrifying, but
realistically, how often do we management managing something they have near-
zero understanding of?

